# 2016 Avant H30



## aintskeerd (Jun 20, 2016)

My first road bike is a 73' Motobecane which I've been riding for the past 4 years which was a gift from my Uncle. It's now time for an upgrade and here she is!


----------



## sonofmickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Which Avant is that?
What's your height, inseam?
How does she ride?


----------



## aintskeerd (Jun 20, 2016)

sonofmickel said:


> Which Avant is that?
> What's your height, inseam?
> How does she ride?


H30, aluminum frame and carbon fork. I'm 5'8" with a 32 inch inseam. She rides like a dream to me coming from a bike that was a few years older than myself with a Brooks saddle. I've put just over 350 miles on her without any issues. Shifting with the 105's is great. Hoping to do a metric century tomorrow.  


sonofmickel said:


> Which Avant is that?
> What's your height, inseam?
> How does she ride?



Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------

